# Learning to accept my inadequacies



## Eyerelief (May 9, 2022)

As I get older, my wife constantly reminds me that my height is not the only thing getting shorter.  I argued it for a while, but as time goes on, I am starting to see her point of view.  I'm talking about the length of my memory of course.

To compliment the table cover with trays that I made, I also wanted a carousel of some type to hold some R8 collets, and a drill chuck or two.  Something that didn't hold all the chucks and collets, only what I am using on a project.  I thought it would be nice to have them some place to set other than the chip pile.  My memory is so short that I spend most of my day trying to find a tool or cutter that I just had in my hand a second ago, and likely walked into the bathroom with it because I forgot it was in my hand.  Couple that excuse with an aluminum bracket that was mounted to the machine doing nothing when I bought it.  For years it had been begging me to do SOMETHING with it.

This was also a great way to relocate a couple pieces of scrap to the other side of the garage.  I made this out of a piece of 1/2"x 7"x7" cutting board left over from a previous project.  Seemed sturdy enough and wont draw moisture or give me any other grief.  The end mill holder is a piece of 2.5" al that was about 1.25" long.  The kind of scrap that my eye draws to every time I look in the al bin.  The bar that holds it at a 45 degree angle is a piece of .625 hot rolled.  The reason the screw in the center has a red head is because it is a harbor freight cheap-o left over from a painting project.

The carousel swivels out of the  way if I need that space for any reason.  The pictures show the cutters, business side out.  In reality, I will likely turn  them around, or mount a first aid kit next to the carousel full of band-aids.  



Using the bolt circle pattern program on the DRO made this an easy project.  Other than trying to figure out where I left the mill in the garage, it went pretty quick.


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 9, 2022)

Very nice! I just made my second one from the recycled PE I've been working with, still didn't get it quite right. My only criticism is that it should be on the other side of the machine.


----------



## Eyerelief (May 9, 2022)

MrWhoopee said:


> Very nice! I just made my second one from the recycled PE I've been working with, still didn't get it quite right. My only criticism is that it should be on the other side of the machine.


I'm right there with you, I would have preferred the other side of the machine as well.  Unfortunately, the other side of the machine is heavily populated.  The good news is that I didn't add any new holes to the machine, only used what was already there.  I reserve the right to move it if I can't deal with it being on the left side.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 9, 2022)

Looks like a surgical room ! Shweeeeet looking Excello .  If I only ..........................................eh heck , forget it .


----------



## benmychree (May 9, 2022)

The machine and its surroundings are way too clean!


----------



## Eyerelief (May 9, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Looks like a surgical room ! Shweeeeet looking Excello .  If I only ..........................................eh heck , forget it .





benmychree said:


> The machine and its surroundings are way too clean!


Thank you both!  The Excello and I have known each other since the early '90's, but I can only call it mine for the past couple years.  This past winter I started going through it, not believing for a minute that it would ever be back to 100%.  There were at least a dozen things broken, mis-wired or half ass repaired on the machine when I took it over.  With help from one of our Canadian brothers here on this forum, I was able to purchase the last few pieces to bring it all the way back. Without him I couldn't have done it.  The table and quill feed are both fully operational as well.  I was torn when I bought it for $1500, thinking I would have preferred to buy new, shelling out 10X that amount (and maybe not getting as much machine).  Glad I went this way.  I put another $500 or so in it and having gone through it was very educational.

As far as keeping things clean, I am forced to.  The shop dog, Recon, usually parks not far from the mill and the lathe to perform his supervisory role.  Since my bride has absolutely no appreciation for properly formed chips ("C's"& "6's") when she finds them on the floor in the house, I have to keep up housekeeping to keep the boss from dragging in swarf on his fur and paws.


----------



## benmychree (May 9, 2022)

Our (RIP) black lab/German Shepard mix preffered the couch in the shop office or lying outside in the sun at the shop's roll up door, so chips were not a big problem.


----------



## markba633csi (May 9, 2022)

Looks nice! Just be careful reaching in not to cut yourself on the endmills


----------

